# Doe arching her back?



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Well Maya has been tucking her tail under and arching her back on and off today, why could she be doing this? I never seen her do this before.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is she pregnant?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

If she's pregnant, than it kinda sounds like a contraction...If she's bred, how far along is she?


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh yeah she is definitley bred, I posted a thread not knowing what this thick white discharge was and everyone said it was her mucus plug. And Ive been feeling little hooves kicking around in there. I don't know how far along exactly she is though , she has not bagged up yet either.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Should I be worried if she's doing this?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They do the arching when first bred, then shortly before kidding; if she is due soon she is positioning kids.
It's nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you Nancy! I just wish I knew when she's going to deliver, her ligs feel softer but still no bag at all.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes they won't bag up until right before.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

This is my first kidding experience so I really am being a nervous nelly I guess lol. Do all does get the streaming goo before kidding? She still has the thick whitish yellowish discharge.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's all right! Trust me I'm nervous already and my does were just bred :laugh:


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Exciting! Its getting closer! I actually got to feel a hoof today! At least i think it was. It was hard and I could push it. Ahh, cant wait! Good luck! Sounds like you will have babies this weekend!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

That is such an amazing feeling getting to feel those babies isn't it! I can't wait I just hope and pray for everything to go ok, thanks so much Kristina!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It pretty common for a long string of amber; however some have had only a couple if inches of it. They were brought to kidding stalls & delivered within an hour or so.
Then there's the sneaky does who never give you much to go on.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our does have done this while preggo, sometimes I think they do it because the baby is laying a certain way and it's uncomfortable. 
At the end of pregnancy they do it to get kids in position


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

The discharge before kidding isn't necessarily amber either. I have had does that just have an increased amount of yellow goo like an hour before kidding. There was no red goo until she started to push. Good Luck!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you Cassy! Ijust hope I see some sort of udder forming soon ...she was doing a lot of arching and stretching today and her ligs are almost non existing, and its getting puffyer back there...don't
know what to think!
Her tail has a lot of dried up yellow crustey goo on it too.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I also read somewhere that you shouldn't feel movement of kids when their getting close to delivery...is that true?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

No two goats are the same. It could be a waiting game for you. Can you get a picture of her? I would like to see her flank area. I would say she is getting the baby in position and ready for the world.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I will definitely have a picture of her up on this thred tomorrow....oh the waiting game, she might just be the death of me! Lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Goats will trick you like no other just to warn you, i thought my bailey was going any second for two weeks i swear lol..when you feel her ligs make sure you have her up and moving for a couple min cause towards the end when she's laying down and first gets up they will be gone. I learned that the hard way too (a couple late nights and long days in the barn) so just make sure that u don't check them the second she stands up after having layed down for a bit. As for the udder I was talking to a friend the other day and she said her doe didn't udder up at all until after she delivered that she had no idea she was even near close so you just never know by the udder, the ligaments are what you want to pay the closest attention to.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you JaLyn, hearing that makes me feel a little more at ease with her udder situation. Yeah her ligs really do feel so much softer even after her walking around for a bit. They sure are tricky little things aren't they!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh I so feel your pain. I just went through my first kidding ever and didn't know due dates. I started "watching" in the end of September and the kids didn't arrive until Thanksgiving time. Lots of waiting and that is hard. One of mine didn't bag up at all and I wasn't even really watching her yet because she wasn't that big. She delivered with no bag to speak of and certainly no milk. I ended up supplementing her kid (after about an hour and a half) with colostrum (you can get it at lots of feed stores pretty cheap) but leaving her with the doe. That baby kept trying mama every few minutes and, because of the little bit of supplement, she kept at it until mama's milk came in. That is my biggest kid now and the doe is producing well. I wish you a quick and happy kidding!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks so much Mimi, I know its so frustrating Ahhhh...at least I know I'm not the only one! It's so hard not knowing when the big day will be. I need to pick up some colostrum just in case she decides to not bag up in time. Been thinking about her and the habies so much I dreamt she had quads lsst night lol, her belly dropped pretty significantly but I think she probably has two tops in there.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

She not looking preggo much today? I will have some pics up of her shortly.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I know I kind of went pic overboard! lol, but I wanted yall to see whats going on with her, she hollowed out considerably her belly dropped alot, still has no udder to speak of, and tons of yellow dried goo on her tail and some on the bottom of her right leg:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Boy Erin, are you sure what you felt was kicking? Your girl is not very big at all. You can't even see her tummy between her legs on that rear shot. I think I would draw some blood and send it in to see if she's pregnant. If she is, I would GUESS that she has a ways to go.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh yeah I definitley felt kicking, she was alot bigger about a week ago this is a pic of her I took before feeding last week I think?

I talk to the vet and she told me that since I don't know the exact due date that the blood test might not read right? That the only other option was to do an ultrasound.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's two pics I just took you can kind of see her belly in between her legs her, and in the side shot look how low her belly is, it was alot higher before and more out ward on the sides if looking down. I really cant feel her ligs anymore, I can almost touch my fingers around her tail.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I really dont know what to think, she has been doing alot of hunching and arching here back today still?


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh the suspense is driving me nuts....goats can do that to you can't they! Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Goats definitely do that!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd say she still has a ways to go. She's hollowed out in the first belly shot, and doesn't look big at all. I don't see much if any udder development. I'd say she has another month and a half to two months to go, but hard to say since I can't see her in person.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I think your right Riley...is it normal for a doe to start losing their mucus plus 2 months before they kid?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It may not be her plug, it may just be discharge. Last year one of my girls lost it a month prior to kidding. Some loose it earlier than others, just depends on the particular goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How are her ligs today?


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

They feel super soft for some reason. :/


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Well then she may be closer than you think...Are they still somewhat firm or are they REALLY soft? Just watch her.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Really soft id say I can't feel the "peace sign" shape anymore its pretty much gone. I can just about wrap my thumb and fore finger around her tail. But still no udder in sight


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hard to say. By what you say about her ligs I'd say she's getting somewhat close, but then again she has like no udder, so that would lead me to believe that she's still got some time. Goats sure can drive you over the edge can't they?!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh most definitley!!!LOL

I have heard that some does wait till the last minute to make up an udder whereas most start making an udder 2 months prior, then I heard someone say that they had to supplement the kids with colostrum because the momma did'nt make an udder till after kidding!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL

That's true...SOme does don't make an udder until after kidding...My Sydney girl's udder didn't really come in until after she kidded. she definitely had one, but it wasn't much. A does udder can come in FAST, it can be so small then suddenly It'll be huge and full of milk, so just keep an eye on her


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Well right now it's just her teats and thats all!!! LOL


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Pics of her mushy ligs! What do you think?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well for one....I think that's a pretty nice ring you've got there! I also think you have the makings of a really good nail biter. She just doesn't look ready to me and the discharge is not that much. But, you gotta keep a close eye on her if those ligaments are indeed gone. (I never had much luck feeling them because my girls didn't even like to be touched...) I sure hope you get to be there for the birth as a reward for all this waiting!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't take this suspense !! I have read each post and I'm sitting on the edge of my chair !!! Jeez , I need a drink and I don't even drink !!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Mimi! I know ...her ligs feel gone to me but yet no udder, the discharge has been dripping for the past few hours (still whitish yellow) no streaming though 

Laura I know me too lol! I have never been so on the edge of my seat......I don't know what to do with myself!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep a close eye on her tonight. 
Some does don't stream, some do, just depends


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I will probably be up all night lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Mee too


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Coffee is going to be my BFF during kidding season :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep ! And lots of it , lol.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I know that's right! LOL

Well it's 1:24 in the morning just went out to check on her, and I can seriously put my fingers around her tail head, her ligs are completley gone! According to this kids should be coming soon right? Here is her progress (I'm sorry im a picture person lol):


----------



## Patricia-Meyer (Nov 4, 2012)

So...? Seriously, I can't take much more!  I hope to hear some good news soon!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you Patricia...nothing yet though :/ ....I am thinking we should have baby(ies) by the end of the day. How long after the ligs go do they usually kid?


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I think they said within 24 hours. Can't wait for pictures! Everyone is on the edge of their seat waiting! Good luck.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !! Somebody bring me some coffee , I can't stand it anymore !!
I think I may decide not to breed because of this !!
I seriously wouldn't be able to stand the suspense !!
I think i would end picking up my doe and shaking her till those kids dropped out !! Jeez. :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Patricia-Meyer (Nov 4, 2012)

LOL! Funny Laura!
Erin- Yes, within 24 hours when they're really gone is normal. Being able to tell if they're really gone is hard though. I learned a couple of greatly helpful hints from this thread! I'd never heard not to check just after the doe has been laying down or has peed. Knowing that, I understand now why I've always been a bit confused because they seemed to come and go. This March, I'll be sure to remember that. 
Can't wait for the good news!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Wahoo! Babies soon! Keep us updated  How's her udder?


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep I've read that recently on here too Patricia , so I have been checking them out only when shes been moving around for a bit.Thank you Gertie! Laura I can't say I blame you!!!! Lol...this girl is really putting a number on me! Riley this girl still has no udder to speak of! Her discharge is getting really smelly is that normal? Like it's so smelly I don't have to be near her to smell it! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

She really just might be the death of me Laura!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nah , you will be fine 
We will hold each other up , lolol


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

What does it smell like? like something rotting? I hope not cause I'm assuming that could mean infection. I'm hoping someone more knowledgeable than me will be on and maybe give more information but I don't think the discharge should smell bad. don't mean to panic you, better safe than sorry.


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Id much rather be safe than sorry that's for sure! She doesn't seem to smell anymore, which is weird cause it was bad earlier and now no real smell to her? I really am so confused at this point, her ligs have been gone since 1:00 this morning....maybe she's taking advantage of the full 24 hour window? Lol

And still no udder!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Erin?...How's it going?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you have someone who can give you colostrum in case she doesn't bag up?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope everything is ok !


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Hope everything is ok and that things are are really going! Let us know!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh guys I really don't know what's going on with her, nothing at all , could it be her ligs are just softer than they were before and not completely gone, maybe I thought they were and they were'nt? I could pinch my fingers around the head of her tail easily and she's hollowed out alot and her belly has dropped, still no udder. I really don't know what to think at this point! I have my Hubby picking up some colostrum from our feed store, it's in powdered form (just in case). She is giving me all the signs except for the streaming and the udder (her discharge has been at a steady pace though). Still stretching and yawning and arching, she has been really restless getting up and laying down for the past few days. I still feel the kid(s) kickind their little hooves in there and pressing their bodies against her belly, I have read that you should'nt feel movement 12 hours prior to kidding. I reaaaalllly hate not knowing her due date ARRRGGGG!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pull up a chair , this is going to take a while.....


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I think so, at least hopefully her milk comes in nicely!


----------

